# Maximum safe surface temperature for Kane heat mats?



## vladimir (Feb 24, 2018)

I have an 18x28 Kane mat without the integrated temperature controls, attached to an independent thermostat with the temp sensor secured to the wall a few inches above the mat. 

I was wondering, is there a maximum safe temperature for the surface of the mat? It tends to be around 105-110F, but depending on the room temps I've seen it around 115F. Our sulcata seems to enjoy it though, I just want to make sure it doesn't get too hot and cause any harm.

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't allow mine to get above 90F.


----------



## vladimir (Feb 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't allow mine to get above 90F.



Oh wow, okay. Can you remind me what kind of thermostat setup you have? I think you have a different brand mat, but I'm curious how you have the temperature probe mounted and what the thermostat is set to.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes, we have different brands. Mine is the Stansfield heat mat, with a controller that you dial up or down on a 1 - 10 scale. I have to dial it up or down until I reach the temp I'm looking for, then leave it at that setting. I check it every so often to make sure its remaining true


----------



## vladimir (Feb 24, 2018)

@Big Charlie I believe I remember you mentioned you used a Kane mat for Charlie - do you know what the surface temps on yours are at typically when measured with a temp gun?

I switched the mat to its own thermostat (instead of using the same one was the RHP) as I felt that having one temp sensor controlling both was causing the mat to run too often. The RHP is on a Zilla thermostat, and I just got one of the blue Inkbird ones for the Kane mat.

Where does everyone have their temperature probe mounted in relation to the heat mat? The temperature reading a few inches above the mat is showing 82F, 

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure my little guy has got the best setup possible.


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2018)

Just plug it in to the thermostat and don't worry about it. They have built in safeties now that prevent them from overheating.

How are you measuring 115? What device and how are you using it. That seems surprisingly high.


----------



## vladimir (Feb 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> Just plug it in to the thermostat and don't worry about it. They have built in safeties now that prevent them from overheating.
> 
> How are you measuring 115? What device and how are you using it. That seems surprisingly high.



I've got a variety of infrared temperature sensors - this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0759DD7PF/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20 has a "Max" mode where you can scan it over the surface and it displays the hottest temperature it encounters. I also have another similar model, and a TempGun (http://www.reptilebasics.com/TG-1) - all of which show readings from 105-115 when scanned over the surface of the mat from about 6". 

Even with the hottest readings though, the mat isn't too hot to place my hand on and hold it there.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 25, 2018)

Have you checked the temp under your tortoise while it's setting on the heat mat ? I set a large thick book on the mat for a couple hours and then check the temps under the book and surrounding areas to get a true reading of what temperature the tortoise is setting on after being there for a while.


----------



## vladimir (Feb 25, 2018)

@Turtulas-Len good idea, I'll give that a try. Any idea what temps you normally see with your mat? 

I'm also going to try placing a temp probe directly on the mat for awhile rather than using the infrared temp guns to see if the readings are any different


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 25, 2018)

My setups are different than yours, I don't use thermostats, I use rheostats. By using a rheostat I get a constant steady mat temp without the electric turning off and on like what happens when a thermostat is used. I have a 3x4 ft Stanfield in my sulcatas house and Stanfields are made to run about 30 degrees above the surrounding temps if no controller is used, so I just cut back on the wattage to the mat to achieve a proper mat temperature.The mat temp I look for is between 85 to 90 F. I have 2 other heat sources in his house I use to heat the air so the mat stays close to the proper temp.


----------



## vladimir (Feb 25, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> My setups are different than yours, I don't use thermostats, I use rheostats. By using a rheostat I get a constant steady mat temp without the electric turning off and on like what happens when a thermostat is used. I have a 3x4 ft Stanfield in my sulcatas house and Stanfields are made to run about 30 degrees above the surrounding temps if no controller is used, so I just cut back on the wattage to the mat to achieve a proper mat temperature.The mat temp I look for is between 85 to 90 F. I have 2 other heat sources in his house I use to heat the air so the mat stays close to the proper temp.



Gotcha, that makes sense. I have one of these digital thermometers on the mat right now ( https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MD3MFA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20 ) and it's showing around 104F, while the infrared temp gun pointed at the same area shows about 115F.


----------



## wellington (Feb 25, 2018)

This is what the Kane sight says.
When installed *without* temperature controls, your Kane Pet Heat Mats will heat to a constant 37 degrees Fahrenheit above ambient temperature
Tortoisesuppy.com sells them and states they do not get hot enough to burn a tortoise.


----------



## vladimir (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks, I do remember reading that. I actually ordered mine through tortoisesupply.com. 

I put a brick on the mat for about 30 minutes and used an infrared temp sensor to check the temperature of the bottom of the brick immediately after removing it from the mat. It was about 95F on the part of the brick in contact with the mat.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 26, 2018)

Does anyone put any dirt on their kane heat mat? I know the manufacture says not to, but I was wondering if anyone has. I have a Russian and a Dalmatian. I just got the mats and they are sitting on top them under a hide, but i'm sure they would love to burrow under some warm dirt. I'm using these mats in the their outdoor enclosures.


----------



## vladimir (Oct 27, 2018)

Diamond said:


> Does anyone put any dirt on their kane heat mat? I know the manufacture says not to, but I was wondering if anyone has. I have a Russian and a Dalmatian. I just got the mats and they are sitting on top them under a hide, but i'm sure they would love to burrow under some warm dirt. I'm using these mats in the their outdoor enclosures.


I do not. Occasionally some mulch gets dragged on top but I try to keep it clear of debris. I would avoid any burrowing substrate on top of it. not worth the risk of fire IMO


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2018)

Diamond said:


> Does anyone put any dirt on their kane heat mat? I know the manufacture says not to, but I was wondering if anyone has. I have a Russian and a Dalmatian. I just got the mats and they are sitting on top them under a hide, but i'm sure they would love to burrow under some warm dirt. I'm using these mats in the their outdoor enclosures.


I'm curious why you feel the need for heat mats with hibernating species?


----------



## Ray--Opo (Oct 27, 2018)

wellington said:


> This is what the Kane sight says.
> When installed *without* temperature controls, your Kane Pet Heat Mats will heat to a constant 37 degrees Fahrenheit above ambient temperature
> Tortoisesuppy.com sells them and states they do not get hot enough to burn a tortoise.


Would the Kane mat be ok for my sully? 1/2 yrs old, 8 in and 1300 grams.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 27, 2018)

I don't hibernate them, they are only 2 years old. It can get down to freezing where we are (not yet though). We aren't in the city. I have indoor enclosures, but now that they have had a summer outside in their enclosures, they aren't real happy indoors anymore.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Oct 27, 2018)

Ray--Opo said:


> Would the Kane mat be ok for my sully? 1/2 yrs old, 8 in and 1300 grams.


Sorry I meant 1 1/2 yrs old


----------



## Ray--Opo (Oct 27, 2018)

wellington said:


> This is what the Kane sight says.
> When installed *without* temperature controls, your Kane Pet Heat Mats will heat to a constant 37 degrees Fahrenheit above ambient temperature
> Tortoisesuppy.com sells them and states they do not get hot enough to burn a tortoise.


I meant 1 1/2 yrs old


----------



## vladimir (Oct 28, 2018)

@Ray--Opo I got Vlad's Kane mat when he was around 5 lbs I think. I don't see why you'd have any issues as long as the you've got it controlled by a thermostat. Also - do you have an infrared temp gun to do spot temperature checks? That way you can keep an eye on the surface temp of the mat and make sure everything is safe.

I went with the 18" x 27" (sometimes listed as 18x28) model which is still plenty of room for Vladimir at 23 lbs. I'd recommend to go with that size if you have the space, as Opo will have plenty of room to grow into it. But even the little 18" x 18" would be good for Opo if you don't have room for a bigger one.

We got ours from Tyler at Tortoise Supply: https://www.tortoisesupply.com/kane


----------



## Ray--Opo (Oct 28, 2018)

vladimir said:


> @Ray--Opo I got Vlad's Kane mat when he was around 5 lbs I think. I don't see why you'd have any issues as long as the you've got it controlled by a thermostat. Also - do you have an infrared temp gun to do spot temperature checks? That way you can keep an eye on the surface temp of the mat and make sure everything is safe.
> 
> I went with the 18" x 27" (sometimes listed as 18x28) model which is still plenty of room for Vladimir at 23 lbs. I'd recommend to go with that size if you have the space, as Opo will have plenty of room to grow into it. But even the little 18" x 18" would be good for Opo if you don't have room for a bigger one.
> 
> We got ours from Tyler at Tortoise Supply: https://www.tortoisesupply.com/kane


Ok thanks, got down to 58 last night so I had to bring Opo in. Good thing Opo's enclosure is on wheels and we have french doors it is easy to bring in and out. Shouldn't say I brought Opo in. It was my wife who did


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 28, 2018)

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok thanks, got down to 58 last night so I had to bring Opo in. Good thing Opo's enclosure is on wheels and we have french doors it is easy to bring in and out. Shouldn't say I brought Opo in. It was my wife who did



Hey Ray/Opo - was wondering if you have any type of heat source in Opo’s enclosure? A RHP attached to the roof provides a nice source of radiant warming heat. Wow! 58 in Florida..... we are LOOKING to move down there soon....we continue to search for a good house, grounds, location...etc!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Oct 28, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray/Opo - was wondering if you have any type of heat source in Opo’s enclosure? A RHP attached to the roof provides a nice source of radiant warming heat. Wow! 58 in Florida..... we are LOOKING to move down there soon....we continue to search for a good house, grounds, location...etc!


I have a 100 w che. I was reading a thread and they were talking about warmth for the bottom of the torts. So I noticed Opo's bottom side was cooler so I thought I would warm Opo up but thought Opo's size might be to small. I didn't want to cook Opo. 
Look in the Palm Bay area. Prices are still reasonable and area is starting to pick up. We are 20 min from the beach


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 28, 2018)

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a 100 w che. I was reading a thread and they were talking about warmth for the bottom of the torts. So I noticed Opo's bottom side was cooler so I thought I would warm Opo up but thought Opo's size might be to small. I didn't want to cook Opo.
> Look in the Palm Bay area. Prices are still reasonable and area is starting to pick up. We are 20 min from the beach



Thanks - been looking a bit north of there ivo Palm Coast. On warmth, ive been very happy with the 80 w RHP in our Sullys enclosure. A nice bed of mulch below and a very warm Sully. Id definitel recommend going with the mat or the RHP and move away from the CHE. Good luck!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Oct 28, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks - been looking a bit north of there ivo Palm Coast. On warmth, ive been very happy with the 80 w RHP in our Sullys enclosure. A nice bed of mulch below and a very warm Sully. Id definitel recommend going with the mat or the RHP and move away from the CHE. Good luck!


Thank you I will look into that. Be careful on how far north you go. We are an hr south of Orlando and winter temps are about 10 degrees different during the day and can get much cooler at night. This is our first little cold front. Next week it will warm up


----------

